# Day 42 Update



## Scorchedpath (Sep 17, 2007)

Today I finished day 42 of the IBS Audio Program and thought I would provide an update on my progress. I have definitely seen some improvement in my IBS symptoms, but it has not been an unqualified success. Historically my worst problem has been urgency and the resulting panic. My heart races every time I get into a car. Forget a bus or a subway (though the latter are hard to find here in Arkansas). The longer and less familiar the journey, the greater the anxiety. Diarrhea has been a problem, but only irregularly. I have also had moderate abdominal pain through the years but nothing that a little dicyclomine couldn't handle. Well, it seems that the HT has been pretty effective with the urgency and anxiety. I have reported here previously that I can now take short journeys of up to an hour though I still have my moments of doubt. The HT seems to nip the panic in the bud (or is that butt?) before it blossoms into full blown urgency (and please, no turd blossom jokes). Hard to explain, but I am sure many of you have experienced the same thing. I hope this is a long-term benefit and I really hope that it continues to improve. The diarrhea has also disappeared even when I challenge my digestive tract with too much food, especially restaurant food, a sure trigger in the past.But here is the catch. I have started to experience very severe abdominal pains that last most of the day. It is relieved somewhat by passing gas but comes back quickly and with a vengeance. As I indicate above, I have had pain before, and fairly regularly, but never this severe and this persistent. So finally to my point and my question: is this a natural progression that others have gone through with HT? Am I somehow healing gradually and have to back out through various stages, sort of like an exorcism?I would be very interested in hearing others' experiences with this. I would love to think that what I have gone through is progress and that the progress will continue. Throw me a bone here.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Scorched - Thanks for sharing your progress and for your inquiries.The journey is certainly a process, and you are not even half way through the program and yet you are seeing some very good progress - everyone is different and sometimes it is hard to really compare yourself with others - your journey depends on many things - your own system, how long you have had IBS, and how severe, etc. so dont be tempted to compare yourself with anyone else - overall, you are doing great!!!The general mode of improvement, for the majority of people, is very subtle and gradual improvement - sometimes there are periods of better, then "not so better" and then better even still - a few people do very well, and have a brief period of semi-mini- relapse called shadow fears - which is the subconscious mind trying to get a balance, but that usually is short-lived and doesnt happen to everyone - you can read more on the compilation thread about that.Now, regarding your pain - you say you have had pain before, but never this severe or persistant - I would say, if it continues, that you need to get yourself checked out by the doc - this sounds like a "new" symptom - and while it may "still" be part of the IBS, it may be something else - I had other symptoms twice in my life that were NOT IBS and the docs blamed my pain on IBS - until I insisted - and both times I had surgery for other problems - so get yourself checked out just to make sure. I am probably the "worst" case scenario - I had a really hard time with the hypno and did not see real improvement until the third time I did the program, so you are actually way ahead of my time frame... You are doing very well in terms of letting go of the urgency and anxiety - remember you didnt get IBS in 42 days, and getting better is a process - it takes time, but judging from what you have written, you are well on your way. Addressing the anxiety issues related to IBS are definitely a part of the process, you are right on track.So you are doing fine - get the new pain symptoms checked out - HT does NOT cause new symptoms or does it make existing symptoms worse - ever... I hope this reply is enough of a bone for ya - for more, take a peek at the success thread on this forum, and if you need further support, you can call the toll-free line if needed.All the best to you in feeling better - you should continue to improve - just be patient and persistent... you'll get there!


----------



## Scorchedpath (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks again Marilyn for the guidance. I had a colonoscopy a little over a year ago and will be scheduling another beginning of next year. My mother has advanced colon cancer and I had polyps removed on my last scope, so I get plenty of medical attention in that department. The increased pain is a mystery and I will discuss it with my GP. I have been educating her on IBS for a few years now which has benefitted both of us. Every time I go in I take her copies of the latest IBS studies and treatments. I recommend that to anyone that is not already doing it. Good doctors will always listen to their patients and learn from them. I care a lot more about my IBS than anyone else ever possibly could, or should be expected to.Trust me, I will persist. If IBS does not teach us patience and persistence, I do not know what can.


----------

